# Foreplay cunnilingus - to O or not to O?



## jason (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I posted on these forums before, when I found out my wife was having an affair and I was devastated. I seem to be over it now, had a few one night stands, and I've actually been going steady with this girl for about three weeks now. We get along really well and the sex is good too, and I think it's time for me to start eating her out. 

The problem is, my soon to be ex-wife used to enjoy me giving her oral so much that she came really quickly - usually within a minute or two - which means that if I got carried away and accidentally got her to climax during foreplay, she didn't really enjoy the sex afterwards.

I don't know this new girl so well and I'm not ready to ask her if she likes to orgasm during foreplay and then keep going, so I'm asking you ladies - do you like to have an O from oral during foreplay, or would you rather your partner stopped just before you climaxed and moved on to sex? Guys too, what do your wives prefer?

Thanks


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW, you must be kidding.

The correct answer is whatever SHE wants and likes.

You'll find that everyons is different asking people here and applying their answers to what you do with GF IS JUST as bad a simply assuming she is the same as your EW.

You can discover along the way what makes her happy, during the process you know? Thats TONS of fun at the beginning. The unknown. If your going down on her... you SHOULD be at the point where you could ask her what she likes and what makes her tick.... or you just feel it when you try different things.

My EW was easy to get to orgasm that way too... but nice thing for me is she was willing to entertaing anything i wanted after.
So i took care of her....then..my time.
Now GF never gets off that way..only intercourse. WHATEVER it is... find it and USE it.

See? everyone is different.
have fun


----------



## jason (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I know everyone is different, but the reason I'm asking this is because I want to get an idea about what the majority of women like. There's gotta be some kind of pattern after all. 

I also know the best thing to do would be to ask her, but we're not really at that point in the relationship yet to be asking this type of questions and be comfortable about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

jason said:


> Thanks for the reply. I know everyone is different, but the reason I'm asking this is because I want to get an idea about what the majority of women like. There's gotta be some kind of pattern after all.
> 
> I also know the best thing to do would be to ask her, but we're not really at that point in the relationship yet to be asking this type of questions and be comfortable about it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



You can lick her P**sy but can't ask her what she likes?

:scratchhead:


----------



## MrsInPain (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree with 63Vino. Find out from your new gf. Each woman is completely different when it comes to this. Good luck. =)


----------



## fatiguedfatherof4 (Apr 28, 2011)

Seriously!? Dude you're putting waaaay too much thought into this. Just take things as they go, what if you find out that she doesnt like to be gone down on? Just relax and enjoy ALL of her not just the sexual aspects but she may want to lead a little too.... dont just think you have to decide the direction of your 'play time' with her.


----------



## fatiguedfatherof4 (Apr 28, 2011)

jason said:


> Thanks for the reply. I know everyone is different, but the reason I'm asking this is because I want to get an idea about what the majority of women like. There's gotta be some kind of pattern after all.
> 
> Who cares what the majority of women want? You should only care about what she wants. Have her be your focus and you'll see how wonderful things become once you relax and love.


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

Once I start hearing that short, quick breathing...I think she'd slap me if I didn't keep going.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i dont know about anyone else but i like to take her all the way.
love to feel it being mashed into my face.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

No one mentioned this which makes me question the level of understanding female sexuality. How many men and women know that only 30% of women orgasm with vaginal sex and they need clitoral stimulation to orgasm. 

Are you certain that she has orgasms?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> No one mentioned this which makes me question the level of understanding female sexuality. How many men and women know that only 30% of women orgasm with vaginal sex and they need clitoral stimulation to orgasm.
> 
> Are you certain that she has orgasms?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


im positive!
well, im pretty sure.
umm, i think so?
hmmm, i hope so. :scratchhead:

damn you catherine, now you got me thinking too much 

but yes, i have heard that. i just like to think im always involved that 30%.
no, i AM always involved that 30%


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> im positive!
> well, im pretty sure.
> umm, i think so?
> hmmm, i hope so. :scratchhead:
> ...


Your funny . I think it's really important to know something about female sexuality and know if your wife orgasms or not. You may be kidding so, this may not for you. Women don't even know about their own body so she may not know! Isn't that a shame, men at lest explore their body, too many women don't do the same. I didn't and still have problems. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

It is so hot to discuss sex and pleasure with a new lover! Make the discussion erotic, and don't worry what other women like. By the way, average time for woman to orgasm is 20 min, I read somewhere.


----------



## rotor (Aug 28, 2010)

jason said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I posted on these forums before, when I found out my wife was having an affair and I was devastated. I seem to be over it now, had a few one night stands, and I've actually been going steady with this girl for about three weeks now. We get along really well and the sex is good too, and I think it's time for me to start eating her out.
> 
> ...


It depends on the woman but in the case of my SO, if I bring her to O orally she is 1 and done. If I don't, she can have multiple vaginal O's. The way I handle it is just to get her mildly worked up orally and then move on to the main event. Then on cuddle nights or other in between times ill take her all the way with oral.

I consider it "Acts of service" for a person whose primary love language is "physical touch". :rofl:

Regards,

rotor


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> No one mentioned this which makes me question the level of understanding female sexuality. How many men and women know that only 30% of women orgasm with vaginal sex and they need clitoral stimulation to orgasm.
> 
> Are you certain that she has orgasms?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Luckily I am the type of person who if I wasn't satisfied very often, would make it known. I orgasm better through vaginal sex then through masturbation, although recently I have learned a new trick that helps me have a second awesome orgasm, quickly after the first. I think this is due to having to masturbate rather than have sex due to the long distance relationship.

I think sex is very important to an intimate relationship and satisfaction is also very important. following this thread we worked out that we have a 96% success rate of us both orgasming during sex. And will aim for 99%. 
If I wasn't part of the 30% or one of those that has never had one at all, I know I would have a very depressed vagina.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Catherine602 said:


> How many men and women know that only 30% of women orgasm with vaginal sex and they need clitoral stimulation to orgasm.


 I'm in the 30%, I simply can't get off on oral, only about 3 times in my marraige. He enjoys going there, but it is only for forplay. Woman are all different. 

Just let the passion over take you and see where it leads, no need to ask, body language is enough.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Agreed that it is not important what the majority likes only what your partner prefers. 

Keep in mind there is a physilogical reason why women like or prefer climax durring intercourse and that is that your di#$ is something for her to grip on durring climax. 

I have found some women to enjoy a toy or a few fingers inside while you stimulate the clit. Keep in mind that while the top of the clitoris that is exposed is highly sensitive. much of its mass is located deep underneeth and is quite large. Try also experimenting with lubes/saliva and rubbing the whole clit agains the pelvis bone. I recently did this to my wife and she practically passed out (in a good way). It was a tip i learned online of all places. (thought i would share) You can also do this durring intercourse, cunnilingus or use your hips to create the same friction. Just try and ask "how do you like this" and change course as needed. 

Have fun.


----------



## Fight4IT (Aug 9, 2012)

My wife can O from oral and does pretty much every time. At least once. I also use my hands(fingers) in conjunction. I love to pleasure her that way. The taste,the feeling of her muscles contracting..Its my favorite thing to do for her. Only wish she'd return the favor.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

You've been going out for three weeks. It's not too soon to ask her preference. She may even realize that you're considerate and that is a great turn on. 

I used to give all the time, but stbxh didn't return the favor. Personally, I'd say the O or not O during is entirely dependent upon mood.

This is really variable from person to person. She will be the best source of info for that. Be brave; ask her.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

My wife always cums from receiving oral. It's kind of like the bell going off for us to start intercourse. She gets different type of orgasms from both and one doesn't interfere with the other. I love it because she is getting (at least) two to my one.


----------



## Fight4IT (Aug 9, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> My wife always cums from receiving oral. It's kind of like the bell going off for us to start intercourse. She gets different type of orgasms from both and one doesn't interfere with the other. *I love it because she is getting (at least) two to my one.*


*
*

I agree. I want to make sure she gets off at least once or twice. Not to mention I do really enjoy pleasuring her. A lot of times she'll be giving a HJ while im down there. :smthumbup:


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Fight4IT said:


> [/B]
> 
> I agree. I want to make sure she gets off at least once or twice. Not to mention I do really enjoy pleasuring her. A lot of times she'll be giving a HJ while im down there. :smthumbup:


Sounds as if we're cur from the same cloth. I love getting her off and feel as if I'm making up for the nights when she is not in the mood (unfortunately quite often!) and helps me out. 

My wife knows that I have an acute foot fetish and will use one of her feet to play with my penis while I'm going down on her. It drives me insane.


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

My wife has the mentality that once she has the O, then she's done. The idea of multiple Os is alien to her. So at the unique times she actually allows me to go down on her, she will even less rarely have the O. It actually happened for the first time a couple of weeks ago for the first time in years.
So no, if there's some oral going her way, its only foreplay. Not my choice, hers.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

My wife will "O" when ever she feels like its close to happening. She does not wait for anything, or "hold off". Sometimes it's oral, vaginal, with Vibrator, manual clitoral stimulation. I follow her needs.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Give me the "O" and then another later. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I dont know how you havent licked that already? I wouldnt be able to resist.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I've only met one person who could make me O during oral.I got addicted to letting him get me off like that.then i'd have another during intercourse if there was enough time between the two.

Someone earlier posted something about you can eat her p**sy but you can't talk to her about what she wants...i agree.TALK to her that's the hottest part of being a new couple,all the exploratory sex talk


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I will often start giving my wife oral with the intention of just getting her started, but after I experience how she is responding to it, I finish her that way. I just can't help it!!!


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

63Vino said:


> You can lick her P**sy but can't ask her what she likes?
> 
> :scratchhead:


-----I am not being mean spirited but what ever I do is wrong. instruction lately but minimal. and if a tree fell in the forest she would check to see if my chainsaw was there.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Never had much oral, but wasn't a huge fan of it. Didn't do much for me other than make me crave more. And by that I mean PIV. It was more of a tease than anything.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

This also works, foreplay, bj, penetration, oral to O for her, penetration to O for him. Especially if she can not handle two Os LOL


----------

